# Caller ID not working anymore



## mwhaley (Nov 1, 2006)

I have had my HR20-700 unit a week or so now and last night (and it continues today) that the caller id that was working, now says that we do not have it activated and need to call our telephone provider (or words to that affect)

Any ideas ?


----------



## Slyster (May 17, 2005)

OLLLLLLLLLD bug... I don't even have a phone connected because of this.


----------



## EMoMoney (Dec 19, 2005)

Yeah, my caller ID quit working a couple weeks ago. No big deal, I'd rather the recordings to work and the MP4 quality improved upon.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

I apologize if you have tried this, but see what happens if you turn the notification off, then back on. That has brought mine back to life once or twice.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

paulman182 said:


> I apologize if you have tried this, but see what happens if you turn the notification off, then back on. That has brought mine back to life once or twice.


Sometimes it also helps to clear out the Call Log entries.


----------



## glennb (Sep 21, 2006)

Mine works fine.

It didn't work at first. I got a software update that fixed it, and it's worked fine ever since.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

glennb said:


> Mine works fine.
> 
> It didn't work at first. I got a software update that fixed it, and it's worked fine ever since.


That's how mine was, too .... didn't work until a software update a few weeks back. Still seems to be flakey for some folks, though.


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

litzdog911 said:


> That's how mine was, too .... didn't work until a software update a few weeks back. Still seems to be flakey for some folks, though.


Interestingly, I only get the error when calls come in from telemarketers, private callers, 800 numbers etc. Calls from people we ACTUALLY might want to talk to show up fine. As far as I'm concerned, this feature works great.


----------



## runopenloop (Jun 27, 2006)

Mine still isn't working. Worked exactly once in the past 1.5 - 2 months I've had this thing. Tried resets, clearing the log of the one call, turning caller ID on/off/on, off/on/off, etc. Maybe it will work with the EB build, but there was no explicit mention of fixes to CID in the release notes. Still not a showstopper for me, but it would be handy if it worked.


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

I know some people don't like when you post just to say your's is working, but I will anyway. Mine has worked almost 100% of the time since I got it Friday Oct 13th (maybe that's a lucky day for me as we closed on our house on a Friday the 13th). Anyway, sometimes I will get the, "Please subscribe" message, but that's maybe happened 5 times that I know of. Also, sometimes nothing will come up, but again, that's only happened a handful of times. The vast majority of the time it pops up and accurately displays the number. My only wish is that it popped up faster. It usually takes 2 rings before it pops up, so if I wait for it, by the time I find the phone, it may be too late. Oh well, I love that it comes up on the screen as I won't answer the phone unless I know who it is, so being able to decide without getting up is great. 

Sorry if I'm just rubbing it in, but there are boxes that CID works. Hopefully it still will after I get the new update and hopefully everyone's will soon.

And FWIW, I have the DSL filters on mine and it's split in two behind the tv (for the HR20 and R10) and it's split from a line in our basement using these clamp on adapters for each of the four wires in the line.


----------



## belboz (Oct 15, 2006)

Mine worked with an H20, but when I got an HR20 that would actually boot, the caller ID doesn't work on it. Get the message that I need to call my phone company to activate caller id. Which I already have!

Hopefully this 0xeb update fixes it, or the replacement unit I get works with it.


----------



## tjboyd (Oct 5, 2006)

It didn't... See "Caller ID Software glitch"


----------

